# The Fine Art of Staining Bones



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone else here stain their bucky bones?

I recently did a round of staining for use in the http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Wood%20Stove/wood_stove-04.jpg, and decided to go and stain the Mr. Thrifties that occupy my yard. Here's the first one I stained, the "he" being our cauldron-tending skeleton, Larry:

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Stained%20Skellies/stained_skellie-01.jpg​
I also installed an LED onto the inside of the bottom of his breast bone so it shines up and illuminates his ribcage from within. In the old photo you can see I used a glow stick for this purpose. The LED is more inconspicuous and will run far longer than the glow stick could ever dream of. It's wires run up the back of the spine and into the inside of "Larry's" head where the 9v battery is hidden.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Sure do. I just stained a bucky a couple of weeks ago. I used Aged Oak Minwax Gel Stain which gives a more brown look. I've use the Dark Walnut color as well which makes a much darker brown. I know a lot of folks like the Mahogany which gives the bones a more reddish look.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I used Chestnut on the aforementioned Mr. Thrifty. It's sort of a dark brownish-red color.

I like the look of yours ScareFX. The light brown works quite well. I'm now wondering if the color I chose will make the bones too dark to see them very well at night.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Guys,

In staining the Bucky. Do you wipe off the stain after a while if so after how long?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeah I wipe mine off. I use a brush and do a section like an arm, then wipe it off with a paper towel. I also wear latex gloves to keep the hands from getting stained. That stuff is tough to get off skin.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't wipe mine off, I just apply it lightly. Sometimes if I get a little too overzealous and it does dry on too thick, some Acetone will take it off pretty good.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

So I decided to bust out the Shaking Skellie Cage and stain him (while he's in it... note to self, never stain anything again after its inside its cage). I went with the wiping technique this time and was very pleased with the results. I like it so much that sometime before Halloween, I'll most likely strip down the other skellie I already did and re-do him with the wiping method. I think he's too dark and is very difficult to see in low lighting.

Here's the latest stain job:

*BEFORE*
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Stained%20Skellies/shaking_cage-01.jpg

*AFTER*
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Stained%20Skellies/shaking_cage-02.jpg

*CLOSE UP*
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Stained%20Skellies/shaking_cage-03.jpg​
Push the button Frank! :xbones:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Your skellie looks great Zombie-F. It changed the look of the prop completely. Very nice color choice. It makes the green eyes look much more evil.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> Sure do. I just stained a bucky a couple of weeks ago. I used Aged Oak Minwax Gel Stain which gives a more brown look. I've use the Dark Walnut color as well which makes a much darker brown. I know a lot of folks like the Mahogany which gives the bones a more reddish look.


I just used the exact same stain two days ago to age a bucky skull and I really liked the results. It's the first time I tried the gel stain and I love that stuff...I'll never go back to using the liquid again 

Zombie, the aging looks great on the shaking skellie. The stain really makes a big difference!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think the thing I love most about the wiping method is how the gel stain stays darker inside the tiny cracks and crevasses, adding a hint of shadowing with through the process.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Those are my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*How do you wipe? Just apply some onto the bone then wipe with a cloth? or hand? How doooo you do it?*


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Cheetahclub67 said:


> *How do you wipe? Just apply some onto the bone then wipe with a cloth? or hand? How doooo you do it?*


With a paper towel, rag, whatever you can get.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*k, cool*


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

When i stained my blucky corpses last year i used oak stain for the brown dug up look and colniel cherry for the raw meat effect.These corpses were done with the panty hose and latex method and then stained.

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g34/BoneDancer381/Props 2006/redcorpse9.jpg
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g34/BoneDancer381/Props%202006/browncorpseandstone13.jpg


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the idea of the pantyhose and latex...


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hahaha sickie.....thats a good one


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It was a easy method to use. The oak stain give the dead skin look and the cherry makes it look like muscle tissue. I believe the method comes from skulland bones.

http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Corpsing


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice link. thanks. How long did it take for your carpet latex to dry?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I used cementex latex #874, and put it on with a cheap brush. I let it set over nite to dry so Iam not sure what the dry time in a warm room might be. Guessing maybe two to three hours. I have heard that carpet latex takes longer to dry.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

do you have a link to cementex latex #874 ?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*I just picked up walnut special similar to








Its very dark brown and when I place it onto my project its very dark. I did dab it onto latex.  
Is that because latex absorbs too much?
What surfaces do you think would would better?
Would a varnish finish absorb too much?*


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Opps, sorry about that. Here ya go
http://www.cementex.com/index.asp
They dont ship until its warmer and if your really lucky you can get some of the out dated material at a reduced price. It works just fine.
As far as to the stain, you will just have to experiment an see what you like. The cherry stain I used was a happy accident, mahogany looked purple to me, and I use oak because it is what I had on hand. Check the dollar store for cheap stain.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*i hope it doesnt make the primer brown...  
think i should place a varnish over top first?*


----------

